# Wer will mir eine Mail schreiben?



## ItB22 (5. April 2002)

*-*

----------


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. April 2002)

Ähm... ich glaub dafür gibt's ein ein Forum namens Smalltalk.


----------

